# Is this finish good for the toys I'm making?



## Gweedz (Jul 6, 2010)

I keep reading I need to use salad bowl finish for toys. I bought Watco Butcher Block Oil and Finish, is it the same thing?

RustOleum.com

If so, it says to apply to bare wood, but I'd like to paint the toys first. Is this possible with this finish or should I get something else?

I'd like to use water based paints or stains and finish it with something that is safe for a toddler to stick in their mouth.

Thanks,
Guido


----------



## albion (Sep 25, 2010)

Hi Guido.
I don't know about butcher block oil but if your considering an oil based treatment be aware that some of the oils are made from plant nuts as in tung oil and some toddlers have adverse reactions and are allergic to this. Hopefully not your children, better to be aware. regards Albion.


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

I don't know about the Rust-o-leum products but Minwax products are foodsafe after they have cured COMPLETELY. (some say 2 -3 weeks) They also make a water based varnish. Personally I wouldn't want any paint to end up in a child's mouth. I see a lot of wooden children's toys that have no finish whatsoever. They are just sanded to a very smooth finish. 
We do have some forum members who make children's toys and hopefully one of them will jump in with some sage advice.


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

Gweedz said:


> I keep reading I need to use salad bowl finish for toys. I bought Watco Butcher Block Oil and Finish, is it the same thing?
> 
> RustOleum.com
> 
> ...


Hi Guido - Try this link for information on varous choices:
Non-toxic Paint Finishes for Wood Toys


----------



## jerrymayfield (Sep 25, 2004)

There is no reason to apply any finish over paint. Did you ever see a house painter apply varnish or any other finish over the paint?. I would use a water borne acrylic paint. It dries quickly and like any finish from a major co. its is safe when cured.

Regards
Jerry


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

A wise man once said, 

WoodCentral Articles & Reviews

great article.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

I definitely would not put a oil finish over paint. I finish all my toys with Minwax Antique Oil or Waterlox and generally no more than 2 coats. I don't use paint at all on my toys because it will most likely peel and more of a chance getting into kid's mouth. All finishes are food safe if allowed to cure for a minimum of 72 hrs. IMHO longer is better.

I agree with Doug that the article he posted is about as good as it gets for finish info.


----------



## baileyedition (Feb 2, 2011)

BernieW said:


> All finishes are food safe if allowed to cure for a minimum of 72 hrs. IMHO longer is better.
> 
> I agree with Doug that the article he posted is about as good as it gets for finish info.


I like the point that was made here. ALL Finishes are food safe when cured. There was a common misconception about this in the past thinking that poly, varnish, shellac, was unsafe. This simply isnt true and many of the food safe finishes are using the same standard ingredients, mixtures of the same oil,varnish,thinner in different consistencies. 

If you want to paint the toys as i would see myself wanting too, who doesnt want some color, color itself is very entertaining to a child it would be a shame not include it. I may have missed it but are we talking about kids that are going to be trying to eat your toys literally or are we talking about the chance that one puts it in his or her mouth. A child thats going to be eating a wood toy would be at a much greater risk of being injured by the wood itself than the cured finish. 

Many childrens toys are painted, Lead is no longer used so for the most part your safe. Putting a coat of poly or other finish may be a GREAT idea to boost its durability and prevent peeling as well.


----------



## baileyedition (Feb 2, 2011)

I also wanted to mention that you may find MILK PAINT to be the problem solver here. Non toxic, lots of colors, in existence for centuries, many finishing possibilities. Check it out.


----------

